# PCI SATA Promise PDC20378 Problem



## soulreaver1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with PCI SATA card (Promise PDC20378 chip) and FreeBSD 8.1 installed. 
	
	



```
pciconf -lv
```
 shows:


```
atapci0@pci0:2:10:0:    class=0x010400 card=0x3373105a chip=0x3373105a rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Promise Technology Inc'
    device     = 'FastTrak 378/SATA 378 RAID Controller (PDC20378)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
```


The problem is that there is on disk connected to this controller but i can't see it in the system. Where to search for this disk?


----------

